# JFL at the dumbasses who said my pressure washing wouldn't work



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Made $950 today pressure washing houses jfl, I charged around $75-200 per job going door to door, I pressure washed around 9 or 11 houses today in my neighborhood just this morning, I started at 8:30 am and went to especially dirty ass houses talked to people and it was quite easy to make money I'll say that. Out of every 5 houses I knocked on 1 house gave me the job, now at this rate I can save up and get better equipment and do these pressure washing jobs in half the time, I also need to work on my advertising.


----------



## Zercic (Jun 22, 2020)

950$ in one day? Damn. One of these days ur gonna walk into a psyco house and he Will kidnap you and keep you in his basement


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought my pressure washer from money I saved up from my McDonald's cuck job, if all goes according to plan with my assets I can expand into real estate and be moneymaxxed in 2 years tops, JFL at the lurkers on here who said "Muh pressure washing can't work",


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zercic said:


> 950$ in one day? Damn. One of these days ur gonna walk into a psyco house and he Will kidnap you and keep you in his basement


that's not a problem for me, I went with my 16 year old cousin (Im 17), and we drove to rich upperclass white neighborhoods and most of our customers were white female boomers jfl


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Made $950 today pressure washing houses jfl, I charged around $75-200 per job going door to door, I pressure washed around 9 or 11 houses today in my neighborhood just this morning, I started at 8:30 am and went to especially dirty ass houses talked to people and it was quite easy to make money I'll say that. Out of every 5 houses I knocked on 1 house gave me the job, now at this rate I can save up and get better equipment and do these pressure washing jobs in have the time, I also need to work on my advertising.



Miring hard. Keep it up and you can expand this. Maybe think abou asking if they would like to book an appointment in the future and so forth - maybe you could get like a subscription where you powerwash their house once/twice a year.

Possibly contact local goverment later on and offer cheap deals on dealing with graffiti? Do not know how it works wherever you are located. Miring hard eitherway keep us updated.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 22, 2020)

You will run out of business. 

Also jfl @ you revealing the market, I will now setup a counter business with better services and charge nearly nothing to put you out of business.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Miring hard. Keep it up and you can expand this. Maybe think abou asking if they would like to book an appointment in the future and so forth - maybe you could get like a subscription where you powerwash their house once/twice a year.
> 
> Possibly contact local goverment later on and offer cheap deals on dealing with graffiti? Do not know how it works wherever you are located. Miring hard eitherway keep us updated.


oh for sure this is only the beginning, right now my high iq cousin is working out facebook advertising, post cards, and I'm working making flyers so I can pass out like a mad man


----------



## Zercic (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> that's not a problem for me, I went with my 16 year old cousin (Im 17), and we drove to rich upperclass white neighborhoods and most of our customers were white female boomers jfl


950$ in a day mirin hard. I should be moneymaxing too but I rot instead


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Native said:


> You will run out of business.
> 
> Also jfl @ you revealing the market, I will now setup a counter business with better services and charge nearly nothing to put you out of business.


JFL at low iq reply, I don't have to remain in the same neighborhood, and houses will continue to get dirty dumbass,


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> oh for sure this is only the beginning, right now my high iq cousin is working out facebook advertising, post cards, and I'm working making flyers so I can pass out like a mad man



Look at this initiative and you are only 17 years old. Keep it up and they will all be begging you for jobs in the future. I believe in you unironically.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 22, 2020)

nice bro. my current buisness with my partner is landscaping (patios, pavement, lawn etc). i know lots of presure washer companies that deal with graffiti in my city. make a facebook page and post on craiglist or kijiji if ur a canada-cel. 

if you want to go further and hire people etc or friends. eventually, look into registering and getting a general insurance. they will give u a tax number and itll be easier to collect cheques and shit and take on loans etc etc


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

yea


anti caking agents said:


> Look at this initiative and you are only 17 years old. Keep it up and they will all be begging you for jobs in the future. I believe in you unironically.


Yeah I still work at mcdonalds so incase said business falls through I can retract. The only draw backs are safety but I've countered that by partnering with my high iq cousin.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> JFL at low iq reply, I don't have to remain in the same neighborhood, and houses will continue to get dirty dumbass,


I hope someone steals your pressure washer after I put you out of business jfl


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m very interested in this. What do you pressure wash , driveways, roofs? What do you offer them right off the bat?


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> nice bro. my current buisness with my partner is landscaping (patios, pavement, lawn etc). i know lots of presure washer companies that deal with graffiti in my city. make a facebook page and post on craiglist or kijiji if ur a canada-cel.
> 
> if you want to go further and hire people etc or friends. eventually, look into registering and getting a general insurance. they will give u a tax number and itll be easier to collect cheques and shit and take on loans etc etc


High iq advice tbh, its all a work in progress we're working to get that $10k gross first.


----------



## Zercic (Jun 22, 2020)

Do u just walk up to rando houses and say ”hey can I wash your car” or some shit and they just let you Do it? Low inhib


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> I’m very interested in this. What do you pressure wash , driveways, roofs? What do you offer them right off the bat?


Gutters, Siding, Trashcans, Driveways, we usually include combo deals to get better profits like "we'll do the siding and the driveways for $200 even" , it's generally siding we clean but today we cleaned many driveways. We dont do roofs yet we're planning on adding that after we expand and get a ladder .


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> High iq advice tbh, its all a work in progress we're working to get that $10k gross first.


I’m very interested in this. What do you pressure wash , driveways, roofs? What do you offer them right off the bat?

edit: nvm he's already answered it


----------



## Lux (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I bought my pressure washer from money I saved up from my McDonald's cuck job, if all goes according to plan with my assets I can expand into real estate and be moneymaxxed in 2 years tops, JFL at the lurkers on here who said "Muh pressure washing can't work",



proof you don't need college & miring your work drive tbh.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zercic said:


> Do u just walk up to rando houses and say ”hey can I wash your car” or some shit and they just let you Do it? Low inhib



" Hi sir, fine morning today, can't say the same for your siding, how about you let my cousins and I pressure wash it for you for only $80 bucks, we'll do the driveways too if you give us another $20, so $100 even." _Guy- "Let me ask my wife, she said we could use a cleaning,....._


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> proof you don't need college & miring your work drive tbh.


Gotta get to tyrone somehow can't stay at normie


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zercic said:


> Do u just walk up to rando houses and say ”hey can I wash your car” or some shit and they just let you Do it? Low inhib


you need almost no inhibit to deal with clients, a little charisma can go a long way jfl


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> yea
> 
> Yeah I still work at mcdonalds so incase said business falls through I can retract. The only draw backs are safety but I've countered that by partnering with my high iq cousin.



Plus you have few upfront costs right? Your initial investment cannot have been large and you should soon recuperate. Literally just a powerwasher.

Will you spread out with your cousin? Covering two houses at once when you can afford to invest in another powerwasher for double the profit?




Jamal2222 said:


> you need almost no inhibit to deal with clients, a little charisma can go a long way jfl



Plus this buisness genius went to upper class white neighbourhood. Once one of the neighbours sees the powerwashing they will want it too because otherwise they will look "odd/be left out" which is what their nightmares are made out of.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jun 22, 2020)

*Support black businesses.* 


But in all serious good job man. At this rate you'll easily have enough for surgeries and maybe even a living.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Plus you have few upfront costs right? Your initial investment cannot have been large and you should soon recuperate. Literally just a powerwasher.
> 
> Will you spread out with your cousin? Covering two houses at once when you can afford to invest in another powerwasher for double the profit?
> 
> ...


we plan on partnering and growing our business in unison for the forseable future, we're planning on buying another power washer so we can both spray at the same time. And the issue about splitting up is the safety issue whereby if we decide to go to the projects neighborhood to do some work for middle class blacks in that neighborhood it can be extremely unsafe as I can imagine one might think we caused damage to their already shitty cracked siding, and since there's strength in numbers any encounters we have will be a lot less riskier.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> *Support black businesses.*
> 
> 
> But in all serious good job man. At this rate you'll easily have enough for surgeries and maybe even a living.


Yeah man thank the wealthy white suburban folk


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Made $950 today pressure washing houses jfl, I charged around $75-200 per job going door to door, I pressure washed around 9 or 11 houses today in my neighborhood just this morning, I started at 8:30 am and went to especially dirty ass houses talked to people and it was quite easy to make money I'll say that. Out of every 5 houses I knocked on 1 house gave me the job, now at this rate I can save up and get better equipment and do these pressure washing jobs in half the time, I also need to work on my advertising.



I basically signed up today because of your thread, what you've done is impressive, especially to do so despite all of the people trying to ridicule your idea, good luck

TBH you've showed more initiative than I ever have, though I don't have any access to the clientele you do so I could never even begin to do it, this was still good to see

Maybe there are some users on this forum who are serious and worth talking to (but most of what I've usually seen is what prevented me from joining before)


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 22, 2020)

blkpillpres said:


> I basically signed up today because of your thread, what you've done is impressive, especially to do so despite all of the people trying to ridicule your idea, good luck
> 
> TBH you've showed more initiative than I ever have, though I don't have any access to the clientele you do so I could never even begin to do it, this was still good to see
> 
> Maybe there are some users on this forum who are serious and worth talking to (but most of what I've usually seen is what prevented me from joining before)


thankyou! the best is yet to come.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I started at 8:30 am and went to especially dirty ass houses talked to people and it was quite easy to make money I'll say that.


most people nowadays, to scared to go from house top house. to sell.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> most people nowadays, to scared to go from house top house. to sell.


true it's_ possible_ I might get shot but is it probable? No. 
And If youre high iq you can reduce your chances of dangerous situations by having a flexible plan for every situation.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> true it's_ possible_ I might get shot but is it probable? No.
> And If youre high iq you can reduce your chances of dangerous situations by having a flexible plan for every situation.


Oh, I wasn't even thinking that far. 
More like most people to nervous about going up to strangers, not due to possible violence, but socially inapt


----------



## SteveRogers (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm a floorer, we hate dealing with the pressure washing guys, but that's only when it's a new home/building contract, residential shit sounds awesome, HCl acid is heaps painful and expensive though, diluting it 10:1? or 15:1? I used to do landscaping and when we were acid cleaning driveways we would used 20:1 with a little bit of mineral turpentine. Dunno if it'll help, but that's a little trick of the trade.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Oh, I wasn't even thinking that far.
> More like most people to nervous about going up to strangers, not due to possible violence, but socially inapt


JFL


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jun 23, 2020)

Native said:


> You will run out of business.
> 
> Also jfl @ you revealing the market, I will now setup a counter business with better services and charge nearly nothing to put you out of business.


3 PSL assymetrical boneless hapa


No business with your face


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> that's not a problem for me, I went with my 16 year old cousin (Im 17), and we drove to rich upperclass white neighborhoods and most of our customers were white female boomers jfl


You know they accepted only because they didn't want to look racist by turning down some random young nigga with his cousin.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 23, 2020)

*THEY ONLY GAVE OP MONEY CUZ HE IS BLACK IF THEY DIDN'T THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN RIOTS*


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jun 23, 2020)

Well done G
Keep grinding young blood, I love to see another nigga breaking the stereotypes. If you need free info/courses on investing, e-commerce or any other side hustles/passive incomes hit me up


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 23, 2020)

b


TheMewingBBC said:


> Well done G
> Keep grinding young blood, I love to see another nigga breaking the stereotypes. If you need free info/courses on investing, e-commerce or any other side hustles/passive incomes hit me up


bro im a nibba too (half) help me out bruh 

from this post i've been inspired to do pressure washing

i always wanted to be an entrepeneur, now's the time. It's not that popular in the UK but window cleaning, fence cleaning etc are


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jun 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> b
> 
> bro im a nibba too (half) help me out bruh
> 
> ...


 Bro we have been talking with each other since last year. If you haven’t learn something from all the info shared and haven’t find a method that works for you it’s pretty much over


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Bro we have been talking with each other since last year. If you haven’t learn something from all the info shared and haven’t find a method that works for you it’s pretty much over


brutel


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 23, 2020)

ur r


TheMewingBBC said:


> Bro we have been talking with each other since last year. If you haven’t learn something from all the info shared and haven’t find a method that works for you it’s pretty much over


ur right nibba i will re read the money maxxing thread it's all my fault buddyboy my procrastinating 
big respect to OP grinding young nibbas rising up outta the hoods


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 23, 2020)

i kno


Tony said:


> brutel


thing is a lot of the things i used to know that could make me a at least 5 figures they were unethical and haram in my religion so i can't do it

social engineering and shi but that's prohibited so i can't


----------



## Lars (Jun 23, 2020)

Damn nice op! instead of wasting time here you make serious money


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 23, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> I’m very interested in this. What do you pressure wash , driveways, roofs? What do you offer them right off the bat?


Please delete your pfp


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Gutters, Siding, Trashcans, Driveways, we usually include combo deals to get better profits like "we'll do the siding and the driveways for $200 even" , it's generally siding we clean but today we cleaned many driveways. We dont do roofs yet we're planning on adding that after we expand and get a ladder .


Do they pay you instantly in cash? 
Can i start this without a corporation?


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Please delete your pfp


Better now ??


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 23, 2020)

@buflek @Bewusst @Germania 

Do you think this door to door services selling does work with boomers in german towns?


----------



## buflek (Jun 23, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> @buflek @Bewusst @Germania
> 
> Do you think this door to door services selling does work with boomers in german towns?


it does i used to sell stuff like lawnmowing etc when i was young


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> JFL at low iq reply, I don't have to remain in the same neighborhood, and houses will continue to get dirty dumbass,


Jfl of course houses will get dirty
If his deals are better than yours then no one will contact you they would contact him


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 23, 2020)

Zercic said:


> 950$ in one day? Damn. One of these days ur gonna walk into a psyco house and he Will kidnap you and keep you in his basement


wtf is that avi though


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> it does i used to sell stuff like lawnmowing etc when i was young


Tbh you have to be/look young for this to work since old grannies would rather give it to a poor kid than some middle aged ethnicel


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jun 23, 2020)

Good shit bro bro keep it up. Were all gonna make it.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Made $950 today pressure washing houses jfl, I charged around $75-200 per job going door to door, I pressure washed around 9 or 11 houses today in my neighborhood just this morning, I started at 8:30 am and went to especially dirty ass houses talked to people and it was quite easy to make money I'll say that. Out of every 5 houses I knocked on 1 house gave me the job, now at this rate I can save up and get better equipment and do these pressure washing jobs in half the time, I also need to work on my advertising.


950 dollars in a day? Nice job. Fuck, I need something like this too...
We don't pressure wash houses here because it rains so often, but I guess offering to wash peoples windows could work


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 23, 2020)

Tbh show us proof @Jamal2222


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Gutters, Siding, Trashcans, Driveways, we usually include combo deals to get better profits like "we'll do the siding and the driveways for $200 even" , it's generally siding we clean but today we cleaned many driveways. We dont do roofs yet we're planning on adding that after we expand and get a ladder .


"Expand and get a ladder" 

JFL


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 23, 2020)

That‘s insane


----------



## Germania (Jun 24, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> @buflek @Bewusst @Germania
> 
> Do you think this door to door services selling does work with boomers in german towns?


yes, offer this service online for example at ebay kleinanzeigen


----------

